# Saeco tt?



## bluecaad5 (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen a Saeco tt for sale anywhere? I saw a blood red '04 58cm on ebay about 3 years ago and have not seen one since. Been kicking myself ever since for not buying it. Makes me think very few were made. Who knows anything about this rare beast?
-bluecaad5


----------



## johnny_p (Aug 27, 2009)

In 2004 Cannondale's aero framed bikes were named the "Ironman" series. I can't find any information on the Cannondale website regarding the Saeco edition TT bike, which makes me think it was only offered to the team itself. All of the Ironman bikes have the Ironman sticker on the top tube. A quick google search turned up Sylvester Szmyd's Saeco TT bike, which looks very similar to the Ironman 2000 with different stickers and a component grouppo same as the Saeco edition team road bike (Campy parts).

Szmyd's bike
https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=photos/2004/giro04/tech/bikes_prologue/CN_04Giro_014
Ironman 2000









Unless it was just a run of the mill CAAD4 aero frame with the Saeco paint (which Cannondale did for a while with the Saeco and Volvo teams), the bike you saw was probably one of the team bikes, or a spare that the team had for racing.


----------



## bluecaad5 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Then I apparently missed out on a rare chance to buy a rare bike back when I saw it. Kicking myself even harder now. :mad2: Your answer makes sense because I haven't seen one since. Oh well, probably better off. The missus would have been real mad at me for buying it, know what I mean?


----------



## Writtleback (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a blood red Saeco TT 52cms (CAAD4). 

I have seen a few of Saeco road bikes around but I have never seen another TT. Shout me up if you want a picture!


----------



## tlyleferderber (Apr 12, 2011)

*Saeco Cannondale Time Trial bike*



bluecaad5 said:


> Thanks a lot. Then I apparently missed out on a rare chance to buy a rare bike back when I saw it. Kicking myself even harder now. :mad2: Your answer makes sense because I haven't seen one since. Oh well, probably better off. The missus would have been real mad at me for buying it, know what I mean?


I have one of these, a 54 or 55, all-aluminum, with a cut out for the rear wheel on the seat tube, HED tri-spoke front wheel with a HED solid tubular on the rear. Bought it here, and it might be time to sell it. Says SACEO CANNONDALE on it and the guy who sold it to me said it was only issued n Europe for the team. I think it is the real deal. Raced it for the last 4-5 years on a great track we have here near Pittsburgh, PA. Interested?


----------

